# I'm back. New bikerides can start !-)))



## juchhu (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eurer Interesse an den MTB-Touren XXX. Mein privater E-Mail-Account ist auseinandergeflogen. 

Bekommen jetzt schon mehr E-Mail mit MTB-Bezug als Geschäfts-Emails. Peinlich, peinlich !-)))

Das nächste Mal wenn ich in Urlaub fahre, stelle ich einen Privatsekretär ein, der nur Eure E-Mails beantwortet!-)))


Tja, was soll ich sagen?! Suche immer noch die Knalleridee, wie ich mit MTB(-Touren) mein Geld verdienen kann.

Aber so muss ich leider weiterhin mein Leben als Unternehmensberater fristen, heul, schnief. Das Leben kann so ungerecht sein.

Habe ich im Augenblick (könnte im schlimmsten Fall bis Weihnachten dauern) viel zu arbeiten. Kann deswegen nur Touren anbieten bzw. mitfahren, die samstags oder sonntags terminiert sind bzw. werden.

Wer hat Lust bzw. wo soll es hingehen bzw. wo soll wir hinfahren und wenn ja wie lange???

Bei der Jahreszeit sind gute Planungen das A und O. Sonst fahren wir nachher im Dunkel heim!-)))

Also, nicht warten, sondern starten. Her mit Euren Wünschen!!!

RUF' MICH AN !!! 0190 69 69 69

NEIN, SPASS BEI SEITE !!! NICHT ANRUFEN, SONDERN HIER IN DIESEM THREAD ANTWORTEN...


----------



## Teenyx69 (2. Oktober 2003)

ach,
ist der Herr auch endlich mal aus dem Urlaub von Maui wiedergekehrt...?

Also von mir aus können wir Sonntag starten....
Samstag hole ich mir warscheinlich den Ersatz für meinen Bulli ab.

Was hälste von Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Teenyx69 _
> *ach,
> ist der Herr auch endlich mal aus dem Urlaub von Maui wiedergekehrt...?
> *



lese ich aus den Worten !-)))

Tja, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. Allerdings war das andauernde in-der Luft-nachtanken meines Hubschraubers auf dem Weg nach Neuseeland schon nervig !-)))

Die 'angehängten' zwei Wochen im Emsland mit fast 1.000 km in 14 Tagen und unglaublichen 300 Gesamthöhenmeter waren dagegen schon eine echte Erholung!-)))



> _Original geschrieben von Teenyx69 _
> *
> Also von mir aus können wir Sonntag starten....
> Samstag hole ich mir warscheinlich den Ersatz für meinen Bulli ab.
> ...



Bin mir noch nicht klar, ob ich arbeiten muss / will bzw. was das Wetter macht, aber ansonsten OKIDOKI !-)))

Wenn keine weiteren Interessenten, dann weitere Kommunikation über Handy.


----------



## daniel76 (2. Oktober 2003)

hey max,

wann holst du deinen wagen?

lasst uns doch lieber am samstag ab mittag fahren...

sonntag kann ich leider nicht..

gruß
daniel


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi Martin,

Leute aus der direkten Nachbarschaft machen natürlich immer neugierig ...

Was für MTB-Touren XXX hast Du denn angeboten ? Ist das auch was für mich ?  

Viele Grüße aus Bensberg
Stefan


----------



## locationmaster (2. Oktober 2003)

@juchhu
@Stefan_SIT

Würde mich auch interessieren.
Bin zwar dieses WE in Berlin, aber
ist ja bestimmt nicht das letzte
mal an dem ihr rausfahrt.


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

was Du kennst die einzigartigen MTB-Touren XXX nicht, die wir bzw. ich geplant und durchgeführt haben???

Und das, obwohl Du in Bensberg wohnst???

Also schmeiss die Suchmaschine an und los geht's.

Insgesamt sind sieben Touren in diesem Sommer durchgeführt worden.

MTB-Tour 001 Voiswinkel war Mäxchen alias Teenxy69 Planer und Bikeguide.  36 km und 1.100 hm

MTB-Tour 002 Paffrath war Andreas alias argon Planer und Bikeguide. 41 km und 890hm.

MTB-Tour 003 Dhünntalsperre war Martin alias juchhu Planer und Bikeguide. 41 km und 1.400 hm.

MTB-Tour 004 Untereschbach war Daniel alias Daniel76 Planer und Bikeguide. 49 km und 1.000 hm

MTB-Tour 005 Marienheide war Thomas Planer und Bikeguide. 58 km und 1.460 hm.

MTB-Tour 006 Schöllerhof war Martin alias juchhu Planer und Bikeguide. 41 km und 1.250 hm.

Mtb-Tour 007 Rund um Overath waren Martin alias juchhu und Daniel alias Daniel76 Planer und Bikeguides. 69 km und 1.600 hm.

Sofern die Touren von mir (mit-)geplant werden, gibt es im Vorfeld einen Thread mit Titel 'MTB-Tour XXX Startpunkt oder Umgebung PREVIEW' mit Beschreibung siehe auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t76736.html

Nach Auswertung gibt's dann einen Thread mit Titel 'MTB-Tour XXX Startpunkt oder Umgebung REVIEW'

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t78288.html

Keine Kaffeefahrt mit Einkehr, aber auch kein CC-Race !-))) 

Ich arbeite immer neue Touren im Bergischen Land aus. Wenn Du weiteres Interesse hast, kann ich Dir gerne die Tourenauswertungen zumailen bzw. Dich in den Verteiler aufnehmen.


----------



## daniel76 (2. Oktober 2003)

doch leider läßt ja die mtb-tour 008 auf sich warten...

@ Martin: wie sieht es samstag aus mit einer kleinen runde um die "008" zu planen?!?!

Mich würde die Dhünntalsperren-Tour nochmal reizen...
also, sei spontan!! Samstag mittag?!


gruß
daniel


----------



## Racegirl (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

will noch keine Zusagen machen je nachdem, wie es morgen in Langenberg läuft 

Aber wenn Ihr nur eine kleine Runde dreht und ich noch trockene Klamotten habe, würde ich gerne mitfahren. Bin das ganze WE alleine und da wäre es pure Verschwendung nicht die meiste Zeit auf dem MTB zu sitzen.

Viele Grüße

Simone


----------



## daniel76 (2. Oktober 2003)

@ Racegirl

hast du meine mobil-nummer noch?
dann meld dich doch am samstag einfach mal, dann sage ich dir wann und wo wir fahren..

gruß
daniel


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von daniel76 _
> *doch leider läßt ja die mtb-tour 008 auf sich warten...
> 
> @ Martin: wie sieht es samstag aus mit einer kleinen runde um die "008" zu planen?!?!
> ...



Wenn's die MTB-Tour 003 sein soll, dann wird's ein REPLAY. Nur neue Touren erhalten eine neue, höhere Ordnungszahl. (Berater sind genetisch bedingte Besserwisser!-)))

Mann, o, mann, die MTB-Tour 003 Dhünntalsperre. Wenn's bis Samstag so weiter regnet, artet das in eine gewaltige und knifflige Schlammschlacht aus. Sollen wir nicht lieber im Königsforst auf asphaltierten Wegen fahren ???

Im Emsland sind alle Radwege asphaltiert oder wenigstens gepflastert !-)))

Wer soll/will denn sonst noch mitkommen? Ich fände eine kleine übersichtliche Gruppe bis max. 6 Teilnehmer nicht schlecht. Vor allen Dingen gibt's diesmal keine Extratouren. Entweder meine oder tschüss, da bleib' ich diesmal hart.

Wenn Max ab mittags kann, wären wir zu dritt. Was meinst DU?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel76 (2. Oktober 2003)

@ juhuu

na dann wiederholen wir die tour eben...

oder wir fahren die kurzanbindung... dann hätten wir die tour verändert..  

vielleicht kommt micha noch mit..und max.
mal sehen wer sich sonst noch anschließt.

warum bist du eigentlich gerade weder geschäftlich noch mobil zu erreichen?

gruß
daniel


----------



## Teenyx69 (2. Oktober 2003)

ich will mit   *flenn/heul*
Samstag weiß ich noch nicht wann ich da kann,
bzw. wann ich dann zurück bin....

Daniel:
hab nen Wagen gefunden, dumme ist nur, der Kerl wohnt in Herten, arbeitet sinniger Weise, genau wie ich ja jetzt auch, in Duisburg.....
aber wir bekommen das nicht auf die Reihe uns hier zu treffen....

Also ich werd mal artig Morgen mein Bike entstauben und für Samstag alles fertig machen.
Ich meld mich dann Samstag von Unterwegs bei Leader Juhuu oder diesem komischen 76ger D....   

so long


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Martin, vielen Dank für die Infos !

Wir sind ebenfalls (zumindest, wenn wir privat unterwegs sind und nicht als SportsInTeam) eine kleine Gruppe von um die 4 Leute (m/w) und immer an neuen Touren hier in der Gegend interessiert ! Und ich denke, wir haben auch noch den ein oder anderen Trail für Euch. Ich werde also auf Eure Threads achten und bei nächster Gelegenheit dabei sein.

Ciao

Stefan


----------



## peppaman (3. Oktober 2003)

hallo zusammen!

nachdem die overath-tour ja schon spass gemacht hat, 
würde ich am samstag auch gerne mitfahren.

wo ist denn da der treffpunkt???

weil, entweder komme ich mit dem bike hingefahren, oder mit auto (hallo kollege von der schäl sick...ich wohne auch in kalk!).


hoffentlich bis samstag also,
gruß
andreas


----------



## gevatterstaat (3. Oktober 2003)

... findet Ihr nicht auch, dass dass komisch aussieht:

Kaum steht mal "XXX" im Thread, schon melden sich ein dutzend Kerle und schreien "Juchu" und "Ich will auch mal". Möchte wetten, Ihr habt alle die Anti-Potenz-Probs-Sättel drunter, wie? Ist gemeinsames Duschen danach auch Teil der Tour?

Und ist das dann die Seite zur Tour: www.xxx.de ?

Nix für ungut (Ihr Schwulen Hupen!),

Euer Scherzkeks


----------



## Teenyx69 (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Gevatter,
magst´en Prosecco ???
Na komm, darfst gern mitkuscheln....
...trau di !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (3. Oktober 2003)

ja hallo nochmal ...

wie sieht´s denn aus mit samstag?

wann? 
und wo???

wen muß ich anrufen???


hilfe!!
gruß
peppa


----------



## locationmaster (6. Oktober 2003)

@gevatterstaat

In Köln ist das normal, da duscht man(n) gerne mal zusammen.


----------



## daniel76 (7. Oktober 2003)

würdest du gerne mal mitfahren oder was treibt dich dazu deinen senf dazu abzugeben? der neid auf coole touren in einer großen gruppe?

fahr einfach mal mit und danach kannst du, bei nichtgefallen, gerne allen leuten, die es hören möchten, und wie in diesem falle, allen die es nicht hören möchten, deine meinung dazu mitteilen..

gruß
daniel


----------



## stahlgabi (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen !

Wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig gelesen habe, habt Ihr noch keinen konkreten Termin oder Treffpunkt vereinbart. Wir wärs, wenn Ihr mal auf den Punkt kommt.

Ich würde mich ganz gerne auch mal anschließen, sofern Ihr auch Mädels   mitnehmt . . .

greetz
Gabi

@stefan: ich darf doch mal fremdgehen, oder ?


----------



## swyp (8. Oktober 2003)

hat lust zur Tour im 7gebirge??

Wann: Samstag oder Sonntag

 Uhrzeit:  ca.13Uhr oder nach absprache.

  Dauer:  mal sehen


gruß

swyp


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von stahlgabi _
> *Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig gelesen habe, habt Ihr noch keinen konkreten Termin oder Treffpunkt vereinbart. Wir wärs, wenn Ihr mal auf den Punkt kommt.
> ...



Ok, aber nur einmal ...   

... und fass' die Jungs nicht so hart an !!!  

Viel Spaß 

Stefan


----------



## wogru (8. Oktober 2003)

@ Gabi & Stefan

Ihr seid gefeuert !!


----------



## locationmaster (8. Oktober 2003)

@ Stahlgabi
Wo warst du als ich den Thread Frauen und Bikes 
geposted habe ?!
 
Es gibt euch also doch und auch in Köln!!!


----------



## sanny (8. Oktober 2003)

..und es werden mehr und mehr...


......... .......... 



.......  

 ..............................................


----------



## Teenyx69 (8. Oktober 2003)

ja ja, 
jetzt wo es winter wird, 
die tage kürzer.....
da melden sich die mädels,
.....da sie genau wissen das die touren nicht mehr so lang und so anstrengend werden     
is ja typisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanny (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich wollte eigentlich ein wenig Motivation.  
Damit ich nicht nach ein paar Wochen mein Bike wieder in den Keller stelle.

Statt dessen nur Sprüche  

Fahr doch alleine  





  Ich fah´  weiter!


----------



## locationmaster (9. Oktober 2003)

@Sanny

Welch Freude mich ereilt ! 
Motivation;Motivation;Motivation... 

...aber ein Bike gehört nich´in den Keller!!!


 ...das is´neu, oder !?


----------



## stahlgabi (9. Oktober 2003)

@locationmaster:

auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee

und ich glaube es gibt mehr, als Du denkst . . .


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi Gabi, 

irgendwie traut sich keiner von den Jungs, Dir mal ein eindeutiges Angebot zu machen, oder ?!  

Oder hast Du schon einen Tourenvorschlag bekommen ?

Dann müssen wir wohl wieder selber fahren ! Sanny, willst Du mit ?

Wie wär's mit Sa, 12:00 Uhr ?


Stefan


----------



## stahlgabi (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi Stefan,

laß uns auf den Punkt kommen - Samstag 12.00 h ist prima - und wo treffen wir uns ? Wird echt Zeit, daß ich mal wieder aufs Bike komme - seit dem Lago steht es nur geputzt im Keller . . .

 

Gabi


----------



## locationmaster (9. Oktober 2003)

@Stefan
Leider habe ich einen Job in dem ich täglich netto 10 Std. arbeite
und oft auch am WE.(is´ jetzt kein gejammer)
Ich kann mich dann nur spontan zu `ner Tour einfinden wenn´s passt.

@Gabi
Ich hoffe es gibt mehr als ich denke!

Ich bleib´am Ball.


----------



## locationmaster (9. Oktober 2003)

@Stefan
Deine Homepage läuft nicht.


----------



## Teenyx69 (9. Oktober 2003)

Also ich komme gern am Samstag um 12 Uhr mit,
....wenn ich noch darf  (Sanny   )

Meine Flügelmänner (Pedalen-Gefährten... oder wie auch immer)
melden sich ja nicht mehr    

PS: sollte ich mir Gedanken machen das ich nichts mehr von denen höre


----------



## daniel76 (9. Oktober 2003)

wo gehts los am samstag?


@ Teenyx69

ich kann dich doch nicht ohne Flügelmann in die weite welt fahren lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teenyx69 (9. Oktober 2003)

@Daniel

DANKE    

gehen wir denn danach auch duschen  ???


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von locationmaster _
> *@Stefan
> Deine Homepage läuft nicht.
> *



I woas ...
Wir haben seit einigen Tagen, bedingt durch einen Providerwechsel, das Problem, dass auch bei modernen Internetfirmen die Mühlen nur langsam mahlen und der eine dem anderen die Schuld daran in die Schuhe schiebt ! Es ist zum K...

Tourvorschlag, Zeit und Treffpunkt im Laufe des heutigen Tages, ok ?!

Gruß
Stefan

@Teenyx

Kann ich mitduschen ?


----------



## juchhu (9. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, Ihr mußtet ja den Eindruck gewinnen, ich wäre abgetaucht bzw. tot !-(((

Habe mir mit meiner Frau am vergangenen Samstag eine neue Riesenhütte für Wohnen und Firma angeschaut. Und dann kurzentschlossen am Sonntag den Mietvertrag unterschrieben. Wohnung und Firmenräume müssen bis 31.12.2003 geräumt sein.

Stehe jetzt ein bisschen unter Druck. Am kommenden Samstag werde ich unser neues Anwesen in einen Schweizer Käse verwandeln, da ich Computernetzwerk und Telefonanlage noch verlegen muss (schließlich will ich ja auch T-DSL in den Bädern und im Garten haben, denn für den Ingenieur ist ja nichts zu schwör, gelle Mäxchen !-)))

Aber ab Mitte November bin ich dann wieder mit von der Partie.

Apropo Duschen, vielleicht demnächst nach der Tour bei uns in Moitzfeld, denn jetzt haben wir endlich 4 (in Worten: vier) große Badezimmer. Da wird dann wohl kein Stau in den Duschen entstehen. 

Duschzeug kann ich stellen. Lieber Lavendel- oder Veilchenduft??? Wer mag kann auch Duftkerzen bekommen. Wir können danach dann am offenen Feuer Friedenslieder singen, und ich lasse mir dann lange Haare wachsen.

Na, sehe ich da ungläubiges Staunen auf den Gesichtern?
Nagut, dann biken wir eben nur zusammen. Ist ja auch schonmal ein Anfang bzw. Fortführen.

Also, spontane Kurztouren sind vielleicht bis Mitte November bei mir möglich. Wer mit will bzw. mich mitnehmen will, soll einfach kurz auf meinem Handy anrufen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi Martin,

also mir würde eine Dusche reichen ! Moitzfeld und Bensberg sind ja auch nicht soweit auseinander. Wäre ok. Und ich würde das Angebot annehmen.
Meine Freundin macht nämlich immer Stress, wenn ich schlammverpackt nach Hause komme und mich nicht schon auf der Straße ausziehe und dann ins Badezimmer "schwebe".
   

Viel Spaß weiterhin

Stefan


----------



## Schlammsucher (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo 

mich gibt es auch noch! Bin letztes WE umgezogen und konnte sei 14 Tagen nicht mehr Radfahren. Bin auf entzug.

Wie sieht das jetzt am Samstag aus?
Wann: 12h00

WO?

gruss
Gerd


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Oktober 2003)

Moin, 

Treffpunkt Samstag, 11. Oktober, 12:00 Uhr, Gaststätte Klausmann's in Bensberg, Kölner Straße (gegenüber Opel Gieraths), Tourende gegen 16:00 Uhr, ca. 30-40 km, ca. 800-1.000 hm (je nach Streckenwahl mehr)

Die geplante Tour geht durch den Königsforst nach U-eschbach, eine Schleife über Brodhausen/Großhurden, auf den Lüderich (Golfplatz U-eschbach), durch's Krebsbachtal und zurück. 

Wer Lust hat, ist dabei ...  
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanny (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen.

Sorry, aber hatte ´n  Date mit ´ner Virusgrippe.
Kämpfe noch mit den Folgen

@Teenyx69
Kannst ruhig mitfahren. Bin ausser gefecht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch morgen.

Sanny


----------



## FranG (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

wie war denn die Tour am Samstag (heute)? Hatte mich dummerweise nicht "angemeldet" und war leider erst um genau 12.09 Uhr an besagter Kneipe  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Oktober 2003)

Schön war's - und nass (Gott sei Dank nur von unten) ! Und hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 7 Jungs und Mädels, 730 hm, 41 km, Rollzeit 2:45, alles an Trails, was zwischen Bensberg und Großhurden "Rang und Namen" hat ...

Höhenprofil können alle, die Interesse haben, per e-mail als jpg von mir haben (mail to: [email protected])

Nice trails 

Stefan

P.S.: Sorry Frank, wir sind leider pünktlich gestartet (hatte ich bis dato auch noch nicht erlebt) !
Unsere Webseite ist bald wieder online. Providerprobleme !


----------



## stahlgabi (13. Oktober 2003)

Huhu,

ich fand es auch super !

Das wird hoffentlich nächstes WE in ähnlicher Form (nicht ganz so nass) wiederholt ?!!

Aber was will man auch erwarten, wenn man nen Schlammsucher dabeihat . . . 

 
gabi


----------



## Schlammsucher (14. Oktober 2003)

hallo

samstag war sehr gut. gerne diesen samstag wieder.


----------



## Schlammsucher (15. Oktober 2003)

hallo alle miteinander

wie siehts am WE 18. und 19. aus?
wer hat lust und zeit zum fahren?
wo wollen wir uns treffen?
ich könnte eine tour von ca. 40 km von Untereschbach aus anbieten. Über Lüderich nach Rösrath, nach Donrath und durch Naafbachtal nach Wahlscheid, abschluss über Lüderich wieder nach Untereschbach.
Profil: viele kurze Anstiege, wenige lange.
Viel Wald, wenig Strasse.

bis dann
gerd


----------



## bike-ndorf (15. Oktober 2003)

Seht euch mal im Last-Minute-Biking die Tour für Samstag an. Ich meine den "L-Weg Lindlar". Spitzenwetter garantiert. Gute 50km, 1000hm, keine Extrem-Stellen. Jede Menge Natur. Höhenprofil ist als Link im Forum anzusehen.


----------



## FranG (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlammsucher _
> *hallo alle miteinander
> 
> wie siehts am WE 18. und 19. aus?
> ...



Lust auf jeden Fall, Zeit leider nur Sonntag Morgen...

Gruß
FranG


----------



## stahlgabi (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also ich wäre auch gerne wieder mit dabei - wobei mir Gerds Tour ab Untereschbach mehr zusagt.

Alternativ könnte ich auch noch das Eifgental und Umgebung anbieten. 

Schlamm suchen wir aber mittlerweile wieder fast vergeblich . . .


Gabi


----------



## FranG (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von stahlgabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> Alternativ könnte ich auch noch das Eifgental und Umgebung anbieten.
> ...



Im Eifgental gibts aber fast zu jeder Jahreszeit Schlamm, oder?

Gruß 
FranG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi all,

wäre auch gerne wieder dabei. Bin allerdings etwas "lädiert"  vom letzten Samstag und meine Federgabel ist ebenfalls in der Reha.

Bin mal gespannt, was Ihr fahren werdet. Die Tour von Gabi kann ich dabei nur empfehlen. Absolute Weltklasse ! Und Gerd, da ich den Teil Donrath - Naafbachtal von Deiner Tour nicht kenne, hoffe ich, dass Du mir/uns diese Strecke demnächst auch mal zeigst ?!

Viel Spaß und bis demnächst

Stefan


----------



## Schlammsucher (16. Oktober 2003)

hallo

eifgental fahre ich auch gerne mit. ich kenne es noch nicht aber bin gespannt wie es wird. franG hat ja einen interessanen aspekt angesprochen. 

gerd


----------



## Schlammsucher (16. Oktober 2003)

sagt noch wann und wo!


----------



## stahlgabi (16. Oktober 2003)

Ja, dann fahren wir doch Eifgental . . . 

Damit wir auch keine Trails auslassen, schlage ich vor, daß wir uns schon in Odenthal treffen:

*Abfahrt:*  Samstag/12.00 h - Kreisverkehr

Wer noch ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung braucht, bitte rechtzeitig melden.

 Gabi


----------



## Mclouis (17. Oktober 2003)

Die Tour am 10.10 war so dermaßen der Hammer das ich unbedingt mit will...

Wo genau ist denn dieser Kreisverkehr in Odenthal gibt es da nur einen???

Wie lang wird die Tour denn werden... na ja so ca...?????

gruß
Tom


----------



## RICO (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,

wenn das Morgen geht hab ich Interesse mitzufahren.
Von Klettenberg gibts ein paar schöne Wege nach Odental und am Eifgenbach kenn ich auch ein paar Wege.
Kreisverkehr gibts übrigens nur einen in Odental.
Kommt Martin mit?

Gruß RICO


----------



## stahlgabi (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

wie schön, daß sich doch noch ein paar für morgen gemeldet haben.
Die Runde, die ich normalerweise fahre hat so um die 25 km, kann aber je nach Lust + Laune noch variiert werden, so daß noch einige km mehr zusammenkommen.

Das Eifgental (+ zurück das Dhünntal) bietet nicht unendliche Hm - dafür aber jede Menge Trails, die so richtig Spaß machen.

Also Jungs, ich freu mich auf morgen! 

Gabi 

@Tom: den Kreisverkehr kann man wirklich nicht übersehen. Wenn Du von Voiswinkel kommst, fährst Du automatisch drauf zu.


----------



## stahlgabi (17. Oktober 2003)

@Rico,

klar kannst Du mitkommen - je mehr desto besser !!!


----------



## Schlammsucher (20. Oktober 2003)

hallo leute

wahr eine geile tour. technisch sehr anspruch. wenn wir nächste woche bei mir in der gegend fahren werden es dafür vieleicht mehr hm.

bis zum nächsten mal
gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammsucher (24. Oktober 2003)

Wer am Samstag mitfahren möchte, soll um 12h00 in Untereschbach am Parkplatz an der Sülzbrücke sein.


----------

